# Good day at Saltfork



## Dragline (Nov 26, 2007)

Tuesday, Took home 10 at 15" - 20". Two of us fishing deep with big bass minnows (3 " +) & 1/4 oz jig. Straight down tight line on the lake shore points in 16' to 12'. Just hold and wait for the tug a foot off bottom. Pearl white jig head. Dam launch area. Best bite was before 10:00am. Saugeye Fishing .
This don't happen often to me, it was pay day for all the trips zonked I guess.


----------



## fishless (Sep 18, 2014)

Dragline said:


> Tuesday, Took home 10 at 15" - 20". Two of us fishing deep with big bass minnows (3 " +) & 1/4 oz jig. Straight down tight line on the lake shore points in 16' to 12'. Just hold and wait for the tug a foot off bottom. Pearl white jig head. Dam launch area. Best bite was before 10:00am. Saugeye Fishing .
> This don't happen often to me, it was pay day for all the trips zonked I guess.


How do you hook your bass minnows?


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Dragline said:


> Tuesday, Took home 10 at 15" - 20". Two of us fishing deep with big bass minnows (3 " +) & 1/4 oz jig. Straight down tight line on the lake shore points in 16' to 12'. Just hold and wait for the tug a foot off bottom. Pearl white jig head. Dam launch area. Best bite was before 10:00am. Saugeye Fishing .
> This don't happen often to me, it was pay day for all the trips zonked I guess.


Awesome! Good job!


----------



## Salamander (Apr 11, 2004)

Great job Dragline!! Sure glad you finally got into some, you were due that's for sure.


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

Nice report! 

How did the water look? We are camping out there this weekend and this off and on rain has me a little worried. We haven't had much rain around here but I know some areas west and north have gotten pounded the last few days.


----------



## Dragline (Nov 26, 2007)

Well, I thought I had the Saugeye figured out then went back today and what a difference a day makes. Only a few dink's and a couple small cats. 5 hours 7:00 - noon.
The water was 74 degrees , high and muddy. Little to no breeze - lake like glass.
Fished out of the dam launch. Lots of debris limbs and leaves floating everywhere.


----------



## FortySix (Jun 13, 2019)

BuckeyeFishinNut said:


> Nice report!
> 
> How did the water look? We are camping out there this weekend and this off and on rain has me a little worried. We haven't had much rain around here but I know some areas west and north have gotten pounded the last few days.


I was there today from late morning until early afternoon in the dam area trolling a worm harness with a crawler. When I stayed in 12 to 18 feet of water I picked up a mixed bag of channel cat, bluegill, and a couple crappie. Marked a lot of fish in deeper water but no hits there. I thought the water was high but not overly dirty. Just a pleasant day to be outdoors. Without the rain for a change. Hope you enjoy your camping stay!


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

FortySix said:


> I was there today from late morning until early afternoon in the dam area trolling a worm harness with a crawler. When I stayed in 12 to 18 feet of water I picked up a mixed bag of channel cat, bluegill, and a couple crappie. Marked a lot of fish in deeper water but no hits there. I thought the water was high but not overly dirty. Just a pleasant day to be outdoors. Without the rain for a change. Hope you enjoy your camping stay!


Thanks for the report! We will be heading out there this evening. Probably won't get out tonight but will be on the water tomorrow morning. I am tired of this rain for sure. Friday and saturday are supposed to be decent days, but we will see.


----------

